# Please Pray for Maximillian he's having surgery tommarrow



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Hi Girls,

Max was supposed to have a few teeth removed again since the last of his baby teeth did not fall out (13 baby teeth pulled and neuter in July) and his teeth cleaned at the same time. 

He was supposed to go in today but he threw up this morning (white foam) so I didn't want him to choke while he is under. So now I will have it done on Saturday at 10am on the west coast.

So I am a bit worried and its like he knows he is going in....I have been pretty upset today. :crying 2: He needs it done since he has problems with his bite and you can tell its sore the way he moves his mouth sometimes.

Please think of my little boy Max tommarrow and that it all turns out okay.

Love Lynda and Maximillian xxoo


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

i'll be keeping Max in my prayers.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

I definitely will be praying for that cute boy , pls keep us updated hugs!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi friend! Lots of prayers and hugs being sent for Max tomorrow! Get your Mommy strength for little Max! And keep us updated!!!!! xoxoxoxo

PS...I owe you an email!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Lyn, I'm sending you millions of prayers and hugs for Max tomorrow!!! Poor baby!!! I hope that it all goes well, and you both feel better soon!! xoxoxo


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending lots and lots of prayers your way.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynda - I'm sending you and Max powerful prayers that all goes well tomorrow. Try to relax and stay busy tomorrow while he's getting it done. I know he'll do fine and won't have an achy mouth anymore. :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hugs and prayers headed your way!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh poor baby! I will definitely pray for little Max. He's such a special guy and you have become such a good friend to me!!! 

I can't wait to hear that he is home and resting comfortably.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Waiting is just the worst. You and sweet Max are in my prayers.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Maxi*

we will be praying for you dear Max. Hope all goes well!!!

Lots fluffy kisses from your friends :chili::chili:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

We will say a prayer for your Max tomorrow.
Please give him a hug from us tonight!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hope all will go well tomorrow. Keep us posted!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm praying all goes well. good luck!! xoxo


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Lynda,

Max is going to be fine! Max will be in and out of the vets before you know it! Keep yourself busy tomorrow while Max is at the vet's - the time will fly by! Little Max will be home in his bed-boo-ba, this time tomorrow night.

(((((Hugs)))))


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers your way for sweet little Max!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lynda I just said a prayer for little Max please let us know how he's doing tomorrow, hugs to you


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Praying for max. Sammie just had same procedure. I was same way as you are then i read on vet bill it Took like 6 minutes. They just pop right out fast he said they use very little medicine it's so quick.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

mom2bijou said:


> Hi friend! Lots of prayers and hugs being sent for Max tomorrow! Get your Mommy strength for little Max! And keep us updated!!!!! xoxoxoxo
> 
> PS...I owe you an email!


Tammy, Thank you for the kind words, I am going shopping so I will stay busy, its just you worry when they go under...:wub:


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> i'll be keeping Max in my prayers.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


Thank you so much. Max gives kisses.



uniquelovdolce said:


> I definitely will be praying for that cute boy , pls keep us updated hugs!


Thanks and I will keep you updated. Hugs from Maxie



Lacie's Mom said:


> Sending lots and lots of prayers your way.


Your prayers are much appreciated. Kisses from Maxie


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

4EVERAPUP said:


> Praying for max. Sammie just had same procedure. I was same way as you are then i read on vet bill it Took like 6 minutes. They just pop right out fast he said they use very little medicine it's so quick.


Thank you Kandis, I get worried since its his second time with his teeth. Well I hope its quick...you were lucky....


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Lynda I just said a prayer for little Max please let us know how he's doing tomorrow, hugs to you


Hi Paula, thanks for the prayers, kisses from max


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

lori said:


> Sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers your way for sweet little Max!!!


Lori, thanks for thinking of Max...Kisses Max



k/c mom said:


> Hope all will go well tomorrow. Keep us posted!


Thank you I hope it goes well too, I will keep you posted. Kisses Max



iheartbisou said:


> I'm praying all goes well. good luck!! xoxo


Thank you for your prayers. Hugs from Max


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

k/c mom said:


> Hope all will go well tomorrow. Keep us posted!


Thanks for the thoughts...Kisses Max


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Sandcastles said:


> Lynda,
> 
> Max is going to be fine! Max will be in and out of the vets before you know it! Keep yourself busy tomorrow while Max is at the vet's - the time will fly by! Little Max will be home in his bed-boo-ba, this time tomorrow night.
> 
> (((((Hugs)))))


Thanks my friend, I am just a worry wart....I will try and shop till I drop....bring on the amex...ooops... Kisses to Lucy and Barron, from Maxie


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Canada said:


> We will say a prayer for your Max tomorrow.
> Please give him a hug from us tonight!


Thank you for thinking of me my Canadian friends eh...Paris, Coco and Tucker...Hugs from Max xxxooo


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Maltbabe said:


> we will be praying for you dear Max. Hope all goes well!!!
> 
> Lots fluffy kisses from your friends :chili::chili:


Thank you my fluffy friends...butterfly kisses from Max xxxxxooooo


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

princessre said:


> Hi Lyn, I'm sending you millions of prayers and hugs for Max tomorrow!!! Poor baby!!! I hope that it all goes well, and you both feel better soon!! xoxoxo


 
Thank you guys...for your hugs and prayers...Kisses from Maxie xxxooo


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Lynda - I'm sending you and Max powerful prayers that all goes well tomorrow. Try to relax and stay busy tomorrow while he's getting it done. I know he'll do fine and won't have an achy mouth anymore. :grouphug:


Thank you, Susan and Tyler....I ope my moute is bedder too...Love Max


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

maggieh said:


> Hugs and prayers headed your way!





Crystal&Zoe said:


> Waiting is just the worst. You and sweet Max are in my prayers.


Thank you Crystal and the gang....yes your right waiting is the worst..Kisses and Hugs from Max xxxxoooo


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

maggieh said:


> Hugs and prayers headed your way!


Thank you maggie, sweetness and tessa....Hugs from Max....xxxooo


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

missiek said:


> Oh poor baby! I will definitely pray for little Max. He's such a special guy and you have become such a good friend to me!!!
> 
> I can't wait to hear that he is home and resting comfortably.


Kelly my friend, thanks for thinking of us...I will keep you posted..Kisses and Hugs to you all from Maximillian aka Max...:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Lots of prayers and hugs for tomorrow!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

malteseboy22 said:


> Thank you Kandis, I get worried since its his second time with his teeth. Well I hope its quick...you were lucky....


Think of u this am:wub: 
It was my Sammie's 2nd time removing teeth. 
God bless u sweeties. :innocent:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

(((((sending hugs and prayers your way)))))


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sandcastles said:


> (((((sending hugs and prayers your way)))))


So glad all is well with sweet Lucy too:wub:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Tomorrow is today right??? Thinking of you cutie Max and praying hard everything goes as planned and you are back and bouncing around again in no time!!! xoxox


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Lynda, post when you can and let us know how little Maxxie is doing!!!

(hope you didn't burn up the Amex card too much while waiting for him!  lol)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How's Max? Thinking of him and you.:hugging:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just looking for an update that all went well for Max. Still sending lots of prayers.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm checking in on sweet Max too.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

keeping precious Max in my prayers 

Kat


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

checkin in


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for all your well wishes and prayers. :ThankYou:
Just picked Max up and he is groggy but very happy to see me. :wub: He had 5 teeth pulled and they were really impacted so he has a very sore mouth. So he is resting on my bed as I am writing this. I am so relieved everything went well and he is home safe and sound. He has a bandage on his leg and its green so its very Xmas looking...

Max gives you all butterfly kisses....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:Flowers 2::tender:


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Awww.....so happy to hear that Max is home with his Mommy! Poor little guy! My Kodie had 15 baby teeth removed during his neuter. The vet actually had to cut into his gums to get a few of them out. :w00t: I felt so sorry for him. It broke my heart. Sending Max some gentle hugs and hoping that he has a speedy recovery!! I am glad the worst is over for him (and you!!).


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Poor Max and poor you for all the worry. I'm glad to read that Max is home with you and all went fine. Give his a kiss on his nose for me. I hope he recovers quickly and his little mouth feels great.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Praying all will be fine...love you little Max!



malteseboy22 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Max was supposed to have a few teeth removed again since the last of his baby teeth did not fall out (13 baby teeth pulled and neuter in July) and his teeth cleaned at the same time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Lord, he's gonna be fine mommy


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh thank the Lord! Lynda I was getting worried!! I didn't see the update post until just now (almost 10 pm my time!)

I am so glad little Max is alright. I feel so bad for his teeth though. OUCH!! I hope he recovers soon!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So glad all went well and that little Max is back home with mommy! praying his little mouth heals quickly!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

malteseboy22 said:


> Thanks for all your well wishes and prayers. :ThankYou:
> Just picked Max up and he is groggy but very happy to see me. :wub: He had 5 teeth pulled and they were really impacted so he has a very sore mouth. So he is resting on my bed as I am writing this. I am so relieved everything went well and he is home safe and sound. He has a bandage on his leg and its green so its very Xmas looking...
> 
> Max gives you all butterfly kisses....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:Flowers 2::tender:


Awww so sorry I am so late to this thread, but so grateful sweet Max, is home, did well, and with his Mommy :wub: I am sure he will recover beautifully. Kisses to sweet Max.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am so glad little Max is home and well! Now have a Merry Christmas with that little "Bucky". Luv that pic. Sammie had 5 out too, he was sore but bounced back REAL FAST! :chili:They are strong for such little doggies.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

great to know max is home n doing well .. kisses right back to him


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Atta boy little Max...you did great!:chili:
Now rest with your Mama and get all your snuggling in. Rocky and I send you kisses.:wub:


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Max*

Hi Lynda:

Thinking about Maxi this morning. Hope he is feeling better

:smootch::smootch::smootch::smootch:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

So how is Max doing this morning/afternoon?


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Hope you're feeling better by the minute, Max!!! So relieved everything went well!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

malteseboy22 said:


> Thanks for all your well wishes and prayers. :ThankYou:
> Just picked Max up and he is groggy but very happy to see me. :wub: He had 5 teeth pulled and they were really impacted so he has a very sore mouth. So he is resting on my bed as I am writing this. I am so relieved everything went well and he is home safe and sound. He has a bandage on his leg and its green so its very Xmas looking...
> 
> Max gives you all butterfly kisses....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:Flowers 2::tender:


:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:

Hooray!!!!!!! I'm so relieved to hear that Maxie did well, the good boy that he is!!!! Hope he has a smooth recovery!! Keep us updated, Lyn!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Thank you Thank you, all of you are so sweet to Max,:grouphug: it really touches my heart. I am a real mush so was DH. Well he is not liking his food so I am giving him things that are soft, like smashed peas, chicken breast (his fav) just so he has something in his tummy. He runs when he sees the syringe coming...:hiding:.lol...DH got it all over my arm instead of Maxies mouth....darn they are sqwirmy..why was it not a pill instead of liquid? Pills are easier....
:smpullhair:

He is doing much better and he wants his flossies that he can't have and he is barking at me...what a devil he is...but he is bouncing back nicely as it was only 5 teeth not 13 like last time..:chili:

He is napping again :cloud9:I keep giving him his soft comfy blanket but he goes over to the towel instead. The towel is where he knows to eat his treats on....he he...Its cute I say go eat your treat on the towel and he prances over there...too cute.:Sooo cute: 
Plus xmas shopping yesterday gave me an excuse to get him some xmas gifts...so only a little dent in the amex....new bed, harness and leash.....so I gave the DH the sappy look and he said sure whatever you want for Max...is he special or what....I guess I will keep my DH.

Again lots of love, kisses and hugs from Maximillian and Lynda:wub:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Maxium, my man - so glad that you're home with mommy tonight in your bed! Sleep well little man (((hugs)))


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Awwww, Maxi boy...I am so happy you are feeling better. Now's the time to ask Mommy and Daddy for ANYTHING you want, so think quick! :innocent:

Rocky says to ask for a trip to Arizona so they can play.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Awwww, Maxi boy...I am so happy you are feeling better. Now's the time to ask Mommy and Daddy for ANYTHING you want, so think quick! :innocent:
> 
> Rocky says to ask for a trip to Arizona so they can play.:HistericalSmiley:


Rocky oh sure thats an easy one, Papa loves the Phoenix Suns especially Steve Nash...so I am sure he will let me come....so we can play one day...or two...:chili: Especially since we are such best friends....Gimmie five from Max


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili:Glad to see Max man is on the road to recovery.:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

malteseboy22 said:


> Rocky oh sure thats an easy one, Papa loves the Phoenix Suns especially Steve Nash...so I am sure he will let me come....so we can play one day...or two...:chili: Especially since we are such best friends....Gimmie five from Max


hey max, tell your mommy to buy you a Suns hat! Go Suns!:thumbsup:


----------

